# Step by step painting process...



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

People often complain about the price of custom paint or artwork, So I thought I may post a step by step, on why it is not cheap! I use mostly waterbased paint for my artwork. Kinder to the environment, and keeps the fumes down in the studio. Although the clear coats are still solvent based. The first thing to remember is.... Paint is expensive! It is not free!

So here is a body I have just received in....










I have just sanded this to get it as smooth as possible.

After It is all smooth and sanded, I applied a few coats of grain filler, sanding between each coat. When I was happy with that, I then started masking.










Once all the masking is finished and checked, into the booth for the first coat of a dark sealer. This is not the base-coat, just a sealer.










Second coat of sealer is applied after the first has dried..










Finally the 3rd and last coat of sealer is applied..










The whole body is then sanded again, to remove any imperfections and give the base coat a good "tooth"

Then a couple of coats of Deep black base coat are applied..










So just in the prep work, a lot of time and materials have already been used.

Watch out for the next step.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Subscribing !

Thanks, very informative !!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent stuff. Please keep them coming. I love this type of tutorial.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

And your cleaning the gun in between shoots....9kkhhd


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had a PM this evening regarding this post, and feel I should perhaps explain what I do, and why I do it. 

I specialize in custom paint finishes and airbrush artwork. My personal favorite type of work, is retro custom paint from the 60's and 70's. Motorcycles, cars, rods and all that stuff. 

I was also advised that I should not have said materials are expensive. Well, the paints I use are not cheap, sure I could go buy cheap stuff, but I don't. I do not want to spend days or even weeks on a job to see it fail. That is a waste of time and effort. So I use the top products that are proven in the custom and airbrush world. And as such, are more expensive.

I guess I am saying that I could do a cheaper job, if I used cheaper, lower quality materials. I personally do not do that.

So, the idea of this thread, was just showing how I go about a project. Not how others do. You can get your guitar painted cheap, you can also pay a fortune! Then again, you can buy a entry level Nissan, or you can buy a Ferrari. The choice is yours.

The intention was not to step on anyones toes here on the forum. If I have done that, then I am sorry. To be honest, it has kinda taken the fun out of this whole thread for me now.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nuthin' cheaper than piece of mind when it comes to using materials that you trust. I always laugh ...."one coat paint"... yeah that's it...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

jeff66 said:


> To be honest, it has kinda taken the fun out of this whole thread for me now.


Well that sucks. I think this is a great thread idea, don't let nay-sayers bother you - this is the internet after all . I have done wood finishing (furniture and millwork) so I know what is involved. Your prep process is already 2 coats more than most commercial finishes are in total. Where I worked it was typically sealer, sand, topcoat, sand, final topcoat. Sometimes a stain or a tinted lacquer was involved, but that's it. What you do is a whole different level and frankly, awesome.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, the truth is quality paint materials ARE terribly expensive! And anyone who has purchased anything other than a can of tremclad knows it..

Whoever pm'd you, that's out of line IMO... Carry on with your thread, perhaps we can all learn something. Don't get discouraged by one person. I have a little experience with wood finishing myself, and can appreciate what you are talking about.

Ajc




jeff66 said:


> I have had a PM this evening regarding this post, and feel I should perhaps explain what I do, and why I do it.
> 
> I specialize in custom paint finishes and airbrush artwork. My personal favorite type of work, is retro custom paint from the 60's and 70's. Motorcycles, cars, rods and all that stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

jeff66 said:


> I have had a PM this evening regarding this post, and feel I should perhaps explain what I do, and why I do it.
> 
> I was also advised that I should not have said materials are expensive.
> 
> The intention was not to step on anyones toes here on the forum. If I have done that, then I am sorry. To be honest, it has kinda taken the fun out of this whole thread for me now.


I don't know who thought it was within their authority to tell you what you can and cannot say about the cost of your materials. I've established that it was not anyone on the Mod/Admin team.

Jeff, please feel free to ignore the content of that PM and continue with your thread. As you can see by the responses, lots of other other members are enjoying your thread.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Jeff, please feel free to ignore the content of that PM and continue with your thread. As you can see by the responses, lots of other other members are enjoying your thread.


Amen to that, Bagpipe!! Keep it coming please Jeff!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm really interested to see the process unfold, Jeff. Don't let negative stuff get to you. Even if the person who PM'ed you has years of experience, we all do things our own way, so your way is at least as valid. And you obviously have tons more experience than 99% of people here will have anyway.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Jeff..Great stuff. Keep it coming. I have been using French Polish and have been considering getting set up for some spray work...I need all the info I can get. I would love to see you do a video on spray equipment and applying the Nitro....As for the guy who sent you the PM. All forums have these type of members, totally negative and are not interested in contributing to the learning aspect of this forum........Ignore them they don"t count..

Maybe it would be a nice idea to set up a Tutorial thread where all interested members could contribute this type of info...


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok guys, not had much time today. Trying to get all the winter car and house stuff sorted.
But I am thinking of an eerie dees finish with some flake added.
Sitting in Midas at the moment waiting for some inspiration regarding colours.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I don't know who thought it was within their authority to tell you what you can and cannot say about the cost of your materials. I've established that it was not anyone on the Mod/Admin team.
> 
> Jeff, please feel free to ignore the content of that PM and continue with your thread. As you can see by the responses, lots of other other members are enjoying your thread.


Thanks for looking into this *bagpipe*

...Looking forward to more Jeff...much appreciated that you take your time to do this for us.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Junior24xx (May 15, 2009)

Just wanted to add my two cents, I love this thread, I am planning on trying to finnish a strat I built myself and am frothing at the mouth to see you finnish this post.
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Keep the thread alive...interesting process. I have done/helped paint jobs on cars, cabinets, etc. More info always makes my brain happy. You would not want me to be sad, would you?


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

This morning, I quickly gave it a quick sand with some wet n dry paper...

Then laid on some Eerie-Dess. Then about 6 light coats of Candy Cobalt Blue.

When this dried, I went around the edge with some Candy organic green. All House of Kolour paints. This is it after the Candy was applied...










As you can see, looks pretty dull, but wait till it is cleared!

2 coats of 2K clear to seal it all in and........










The flash has caught this and made it look way over the top. I will get a better picture of it when it has dried tomorrow.

Tomorrow, I need to sand it again, then think about some artwork to go on it....


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

So far the process has been...

Grain filler.
Dark sealer.
Deep black.
Eerie Dess.
Blue candy.
Green candy.
2K clear coat.

Now as I said before, this paint is pricey. And I still have not finished! I keep looking at my Gold leaf supply, and am trying to come up with some artwork for the front. All suggestions will be appreciated. This is not a working job, this is just an example I will be selling on when finished.

jeff


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

How much time did you spent so far ?

Thanks !!!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

So far, including all the prep work, I have 7 hours in it. So, about a days work, but as the clear takes 8 hrs to dry, I have to stop where I am now. If I get the time, I will do more tomorrow.

Jeff


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey this is interesting stuff, please keep it coming


thx!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Guys.... Me again! Sorry, seen some tough time over the last few months. I have not done anything to this body since my last post. So if you all want me to carry on, then I will!

Next step is some artwork, and I thought I might throw that open to you guys! YES... YOU! The base is all there. What would you like to see on it to finish?

Mild or wild, tasteful or over the top, I was personally looking at maybe some gold leaf.... But I am open to suggestions and designs. Come on, help me out.

I may even auction it off after and give the proceeds to a local charity.

The ball is in your court now guys.


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

So, as an update,

Just sanded the clear on it... Here is a shot of the front and back...... Just waiting for input.









Jeff


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh well..... Too late now, I have just laid the size on for the gold leaf. It is a tribal flame design.

Here is a shot of the leaf.. I have used varigated red leaf. And it will really "POP" when it is clear coated.


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Gold leaf now sealed in..


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Gold leaf now sealed in..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You know even though that's not my personal "style" that is pretty damn hot!

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

double post (not my fault)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great thread and great looking guitar. I'm constantly amazed by how talented some of you guys are.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff66 keep the pics and info coming, we are watching and looking. To all the other guys who post pics of their builds like YJMUJRSVR, ajocholic and many others, keep on posting I know I watch as do many others. To all the guys who post pic,s and videos of themselves playing, I watch I look and I listen and to those who ask advise, keep doing what you do and ask, some of us might even have an answer. What each one of you bring to this forum is what makes it special. DON'T STOP, and davetcan buy your wife that damn car.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Looking brilliant. Always bowled over by the paint work you artists come up with. Whether it is guitars, cars or bikes it really gives me a buzz. Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that looks incredible!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.... Like most things, these jobs have problems. I small amout of gold leaf delamanated from the guitar. So I have just fixed that. Next step real soon.

Jeff


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

great thread Jeff66.. I can't imagine why someone would have the nerve of criticizing you for this..must be an AH... I have (in the past mostly) done quite a bit of refinishing and finishing of furniture and other stuff and I can appreciate the cost and the intense labor IF you want to do it right. but in the end I always felt it was worth it.. Im sure you feel that way too just by your comments.. carry on my friend..all are watching ....


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome job Jeff. Thanks for sharing this with us. I would have love to see some pics of the gold leaf application if you have some.

I did a Custom build thread last year and was critiqued for my process as well. Whatever... There's always someone willing to be the token d-bag I guess.


----------

